# Artificial Island, 8GAL Nano Hi-Tech Build



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

*"Ne saurait faire d'omelette sans casser des œufs" (You can't make an omelette without breaking a few eggs) said François de Charette in 1742.
*
Which means in order to accomplish my new vision, I must bear hardships to gain something desirable.

The idea first came to me close to a year ago while I was still working on Office Space II during it's infancy that lead me to a fork in the road. 

Shall I continue Office Space II on it's current trajectory, or take a risk and redo the tank while still in the grow out phase? I obviously opted to continue with Office Space II. 

In retrospect, I should have changed gears and worked towards this vision.

Now that I have entered the AGA with Office Space II in it's current format, I am going to slowly retool the tank for next year's competition (and actively seek either Best of Show (top 10) or award winner) and a design which will be much more challenging and require me to rethink how this design will play out in the long term.


*Changes, Additions, Deletions*

What I am still going to use:

*Equipment:*

- Lights, the AI Freshwater Prime are amazing. I will never return to standard lighting. I have insane PAR levels
- Tank, the dimensions are what I want to challenge me on this next phase
- Heater, for time being. I am deciding if I should get an inline as I am upgrading hose size to 12/16 from my current 9/12
- My entire CO2 setup (the atomizer is much more nicer than the Bell)
- Eheim 2211 (for the time being, this has been promised to a member of my local Aquarium Society)
- Small Powerhead (once I get the 2213, this is also going to the member of my local Aquarium Society)

*Plants:*

- _Blyxa japonica_. I will never let this plant go. 
- _Bucephalandra kedagang_, this will have a new location in the new look

*Fauna:*

- Chili Rasboras (_Boraras brigattae_)
- Red Cherry Shrimp (_Neocaridina davidi_)

What my End Goals are:

*Equipment:*

- Eheim 2213, a bit more power than the 2211 and larger hose diameter 12/16
- Stainless Steel Output (Jet) and Intake (w/Skimmer) for cleaner and better water flow
- Possible small inline heater to remove yet another piece of equipment from the Aquascape

*Plants:*

- Tentatively, _Rotala rotundifolia_ (location will become apparent below), looking for a red plant I have not tried before, which I am finding is more daunting that originally thought

*Fauna:*

- Spotted Blue-Eye (_Pseudomugil gertrudae_)
- _Corydoras pygameus_/_hasbrosus_ (still undecided which one, though I am leaning towards _C.hasbrosus_) 

*Hardscape:*

- A few more Seiryu Stones
- 3 pieces of wood (will become apparent below)


*Artificial Island you say?*

The whole idea is to build on the name (also, an amazing song by Carbon Based Lifeforms: 



, video is trippy but worth the watch and listen) and continue my work with a true center island format in a small tank.

Hard? You bet, this is why I am doing it. Not because it is easy.

The real pain is retooling a tank while it is still currently running without causing too much disruption (admittingly there is going to be some) to the Chili Rasboras and Shrimp in the tank. In fact, I plan to do this in stages so keep the stress levels as low as possible. The first to go, is the Hairgrass, and that is today.

While I love carpeting plants, I have concluded I can grow them, have success with them but it is time to get outside of my comfort zone again and do more of an open substrate look. The dark color (Flourite Black Sand)) of my current substrate will have a more dramatic effect on the look I want to eventually achieve.

I want Corydoras and have for a long time. Having a carpet of plants is often counter productive to the Corydoras behavior on open substrate. Also with an open substrate, the focus again can return to the rocks which will be more plentiful this time around.

Carpet plants are debris, algae and gunk magnets. Having a small squad of Corydoras constantly shifting the substrate will help keep it clean, throw particulate matter into the water column to get removed and processed by the filtration and most importantly, getting to enjoy the antics of Corydoras once again.

A member of my local Aquarium Society, is having amazing success at breeding them (WTG NoodleAquatics) which includes _C.pygmaeus_. Local bred means they have adapted to the water where I live. Cannot argue with that logic. Which is making my decision tough on what species of Dwarf Corydoras. Either way, I will be getting one for Artificial Island.

Which means, I will be slowly shifting the substrate again to create a "mound" which will eventually form the basis for the final appearance.









The grey color will be the Flourite Substrate.
The Light Green will be the Buce growing on the rocks (also, some will be out in the substrate)
The Dark Green will be the Blyxa
The Red in the center is my tentative Red Plant
The Brown is the 3, bare pieces of wood sticking out.

This is the image that started it all. Can I achieve this? Not sure, but the only way to figure it out is to try.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Phase I complete. Removal of the Hairgrass and left side Staurogyne repens. One hour session.

I am not sure whom this was more stressful for... myself or the occupants of the former Office Space II.

Removing the Hairgrass (it is the stuff that is hidden that will require seek and destroy) revealed a one inch layer of detritus. 

I vacuumed up what I can, the rest the Filtration will absorb. 

I plan to employ "The Cleaner" (a small HOB that I stuff with Filter Moss for this very purpose) on Wednesday as while I did get most of it, some remains which will need to be "swished" into the water column. 

Having "The Cleaner" in operation will help with absorption and get the substrate clean again. Another reason for bare substrate and Corydoras. The Eheim is going to get yet another cleaning next weekend. 

I can see my rocks again! Holy cow Batman! They are really nice, but alas, will be vessels for my Buce in the new look. Though I will include rubble and bare rocks as well.

I might use a piece of the Spiderwood for the new vision and look I want. 

For the next little while, little changes until I have all the materials in hand for the big change (which may be a good portion of an afternoon). Pictures tomorrow, I will not be removing the equipment, as these are not meant to be glamor shots just yet.

If anything it will show how dramatic bare substrate would have made Office Space II.

Album this week was "Songs for Courtiers and Cavaliers" by Helen Watts, Desmond Dupre, Thurston Dart and the London Philharmonic Orchestra. Nice Operatic selection for deconstruction. Yes, I did listen to "Artificial Islands" by Carbon Based Lifeforms.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Sometime during the night, my entire Blyxa forest decided to recreate the floating Mountains from Avatar. I spent 30 minutes this afternoon, during a meeting, replanting. Not the greatest but it will do for the time being. I will post some pictures tomorrow.

I guess this will lead me to fast track getting the rocks sorted out. This weekend will be the rest of the Stauro into the trash and the following plants up for grabs this weekend:



Hygrophila pinnatifida (all)
Alternanthera reineckii 'mini' (all)

Would rather give these away than have to throw them out but if I get no takers, then garbage they will go.

The Spiderwood with the Buce will be cleaned up and de-buce-ified as well. Though I plan cut off the ground level branch as it will add a nice effect to the vision I have.

Looks like this weekend will be another marathon session.

Gary


----------



## Nebthet78 (Mar 12, 2020)

Might I suggest, that if you find the C. Pygmeaus to be a bit shy (mine hide all the time unless you just fed the tank), that you go with C.Habrosus. I find the Habrosus are much more outgoing and actively swim around the bottom of the tank out in the open more comfortably than the Pygmeaus. 

For Rotala Rotundifolia, I would suggest you go with Rotala H'ra. With the lighting you have and C02 use, it will get really nice and red and bushy for you. Will you need to trim this a lot within a month of planting it because it really likes to send out the longer shoots to spread. 

As for plants you are getting rid of from the other build, you can always send them my way.  LOL 

Can't wait to see some pictures as this starts being put together.


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Good some advice on Corydoras. I honestly prefer the look of the C.habrosus over the C.pygmaeus anyways. I want something that is always out so I can enjoy watching their antics.

I will take a look into that species of Rotala. One, I have not tried yet.

LOL Nebthet, how are the plants I sent up on a totally unrelated (somewhat) note? 

Doing the re-arrange has me real excited as well. I have been wanting to try this format for a long, long time. Now that I have the chance I am going for it. Already had one small episode (I cannot go through a day without something weird or dramatic happening) with Blyxa, hopefully that is it for the time being.

Gary


----------



## Nebthet78 (Mar 12, 2020)

Crazygar said:


> LOL Nebthet, how are the plants I sent up on a totally unrelated (somewhat) note?
> 
> Doing the re-arrange has me real excited as well. I have been wanting to try this format for a long, long time. Now that I have the chance I am going for it. Already had one small episode (I cannot go through a day without something weird or dramatic happening) with Blyxa, hopefully that is it for the time being.
> 
> Gary


The blyxa and buce are doing really well. I didn't lose any of them. They've transitioned slowly and I had to keep pulling the one blyxa up higher in the subtrate level because it kept sinking deeper into it (a couple of my crypts do that too). But they've settled nicely and don't seem to mind the lack of CO2 in my system. The buce seems to like where I put it and has not only developed new leaves, but the one that had the flower on it did it's thing, and now a second one has developed a flower now too. That made me all excited because it told me it's happy. 

LOL... blyxa seems to be the Diva of a lot of aquariums.


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Nebthet78 said:


> LOL... blyxa seems to be the Diva of a lot of aquariums.


Never has such a truer statement been uttered. I agree, but it is allowed the status. 

Gary

Bump: No more Hairgrass. I am not going to groom the substrate until all the changes are complete, but I honestly like it with bare substrate:









Substrate looks trippy with the light bouncing off the waves from the Powerhead. 

This weekend, the rest of the Staurogyne is being turfed and replaced by Blyxa (for the time being). You can clearly see the Blyxa in a million green pieces in the background but still hanging in there.

Hygrophila and AR 'Mini' are hopefully leaving on Saturday. 

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Week of the 13th (how is that for a coincidence, I am off that week on vacation) I will be finally getting my Stainless Steel Output/Intake (w/Skimmer) so I plan to do some most of the major work this week. Also means removal of the powerhead as the Jet output and one size up Filtration (2213 from 2211) means greater flow and skimming.

I wonder how small they make inline heaters?

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Just a note, they make a small Hydor 200W Inline for 1/2 (12/16mm) hoses....

Gary


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Crazygar said:


> Just a note, they make a small Hydor 200W Inline for 1/2 (12/16mm) hoses....
> 
> Gary


I use the Hydor 300W Inline heater that uses 5/8" hose. My filter is an ecco pro 2236 that uses 12/16mm hoses. I made the sucker fit. I used some 1/2" clear tubing from home depot, dipped the end in hot water from my faucet, for about 30 seconds, then shoved it over the barbs on the heater. I also used a hose clamp for some insurance. All in all good unit though!


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

LOL that's MacGyver'ing it! I plan to take a safer route and get the HTW 200W, with the 12/16 barbed fitting, which I need.

Less in the tank, the better.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

A 44 minute session. 

During the week, the H.pinnatifida, and AR 'Mini' were scooped up. The only thing left in the tank was the Staurogyne which was removed this session. Today I did:



Removed the rest of the Stauro
Removed errant pieces of Hairgrass (this will be a long process but manageable)
Replanted more of the Blyxa, and move some rocks around to shape the island

During this session I made a startling discovery, a large mound of Buce has grown on top of my heater and become attached to it. I have more Buce than I originally thought. This I am sure will make some members of my Local Aquarium Society happy.

The tank looks weird, only Blyxa and Buce remain now. That piece of wood seriously needs to go, it is by all intents and purposes, a large obstacle.

If my Stainless Steel Lily Pipes arrive this week, then I will start the reconfigure. If not, things will need to wait until the equipment arrival. 

The Eheim 2213 is still in the box, unopened, I am putting a note on it to remove all cardboard and plastic this time. 

As usual pictures forth coming tomorrow. 

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Just Buce and Blyxa now. 

Starting to define the Island shape. As stated, since I am on a small week vacation next week, I plan to work more on the tank when I have time during the week to get things from the LFS rather than just waiting for the weekend.

My goal for now is to get a few more Seiryu stones, hopefully a mixture of small and medium sized. If I can only find large, then one large one and smash it into pieces. Actually feels pretty good to smash something from time to time.

Once the island is defined, I am going to remove all the Blyxa into a bucket of tank water, place a thick plastic border inside of the Rock Island and move as much substrate into the area to create a mound.

Then it's a matter of attaching the Buce to the island rocks. I plan to put in a thick plastic border somewhere in the middle to coral in the Rotala H'ra when I get that.

Looking at an external heater. Hydor HTW 200W is perfect, 12/16mm hose size. This would remove all my equipment outside of the tank giving it a much cleaner look.

Also need to look for some thin, branchy pieces of Driftwood (only 3 or 4 pieces) for the look I want to achieve.

Gary


----------



## Nebthet78 (Mar 12, 2020)

It's starting to look so different already. It kind of looks like the blyxa dropped down to where it is on the left hand side now. Soooo much in there. The angle of your photographs were really hiding how much you had.


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Yeah I was pretty tired last night, so I plan to retake the photos again. The angle is really off.

Still loads of Blyxa and Buce just need to take better pictures without being in a rum haze.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

30 Minute Session today.

What was done to the tank today:



Removal of more errant Hairgrass clumps (wow, super invasive plant, in the darkest recesses of the tank it was thriving)
Removal of more errant Hygrophila pinnatifida, Many little plantlets were hiding the Buce Forest
Further tweaking of the Blyxa, looks like I have quite a bit to donate once I finish the re-tweak
Scrubbed down a rock in the front with an old toothbrush

Overall, things are moving along. Tuesday, after I deal with my errands, I plan to get more Seiryu stones and start working on the island shape. Which means, there may be a middle of the week update. If I can find a Hydor External 200W Heater locally then I will be one step closer to completion once the Lily Pipes arrive.

As usual, photos to follow tomorrow, I plan to start taking glamor shots again, as the tank transformation is becoming very apparent now. Album this week as "This is The Tragically Hip", a Spotify Playlist.

This time of year always reminds me of start of classes at University and The Hip were the musical kings on Campus. Ahhh, the simple days.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

I cannot catch a break.

Last night, 90% of my Blyxa decided it was going to recreate the scene from Avatar again. I really need to get these rocks and get moving with getting the shape in gear. No doubt I will have some left over Blyxa but I am covering all my bases until then.

So at lights on, it's replant where I can for now. Sigh.

Gary


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Crazygar said:


> I cannot catch a break.
> 
> Last night, 90% of my Blyxa decided it was going to recreate the scene from Avatar again. I really need to get these rocks and get moving with getting the shape in gear. No doubt I will have some left over Blyxa but I am covering all my bases until then.
> 
> ...


Hallelujah Mountains? Sorry about your Blyxa misbehaving. Great movie though.


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Econde said:


> Hallelujah Mountains? Sorry about your Blyxa misbehaving. Great movie though.


Exactly, and my Cherry Shrimp playing the part of the Navii.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

A quick and hasty replanting last night. 

Today, I have an extra large piece of Seriyu Stone (which will mean, I will be breaking some rocks today) and Super Glue Gel (Clinic on speed dial just in case) so I can start forming the island shape, plant the Blyxa and start gluing the Buce to the rocks. 

I am not sure why I always wait until Landscaping Edging is out of season to use it. I may order some online (I need 6' if that). Or looking for an alternative to keep the substrate in place behind the rocks. 

If I can find pieces of food safe plastic strips I may use them instead. I will need something to coral in the Rotala H'ra though...

Gary


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

That was me last year trying to get some Miracle gro organic soil. I'm sure you'll find some readily available.


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Well I finally cracked the egg. No more wood and a hell of a lot of space now. Not sure I am liking the Center Island feel but I am going to let it grow out and see what happens. I saved a large bunch of Buce for future usage in the corner right now.

If not I know a few people here in Town that would be happy to get a hold of it. Picture forthcoming.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

The 5lb Pressure Drop

As stated, I was on vacation this week, one of the items on the list was clean the Atomizer (done today) and refill my CO2 Canister (Tuesday morning). I decided to fill Monday and Tuesday with errands and things that needed to be done, opening up the rest of the week for my pleasure.

Late Tuesday morning, nearing the end of my errands, I had my Canister refilled and returned home. I put everything away, fully intending to concentrate on getting my Aquascape redo done before the evening. I know this going to be a long job.

Found my Adjustable and started to hook it up, then started working on the final part of the Aquascape. Tuesday was the day I set for doing this. Knowing that I will be more than a few hours, I decided I am going to hookup the CO2 but not turn it on until I am complete.

As I started working on the tank, a delivery... my Stainless Steel Lily Pipes. Oh joy! This is going to be an Aquarium day for sure. I have caused enough ruckus for one day, and the new filtration and lily pipes still sit in their respective packaging (after a good inspection).

I tore the tank apart, it was a long process and only glued my fingers together three times, a new low personal record.

Finally, after all is done, plug in the Solenoid to my power bar! Voila! CO2, new look and done. Boy was I tired. By the time I left the room, I had a dull headache.

Clean up was just as long, and tiring. Now remember, this tank is in a dedicated room which houses my home office.

Fast Forward to Friday evening, I noticed very little bubbles coming out of the Atomizer and my CO2 Canister gauge reading volume in the middle of the Red Area. Weird. I adjusted the handle (sometimes I forget to turn the handle all the way, which in this case was at half) and everything returned to proper values.

While I was in there, was getting a dull headache again, I have been super busy and chalked it up to just being really tired. Going to relax for the rest of the evening

Saturday, I was out until 3pm. I left at 6am in the morning and had a full day of things to do. Once I returned home, powered up my computer and realized, I need to feed the fish as I give them a small feeding before big water change day on Sunday.

I open the door and immediately notice that the Atomizer is not producing any bubbles and my headache is returning. Weird.

Jiggle the line, try adjusting pressure, moving the handle, nada. Tank is reading empty. Impossible, I just put 5lbs of CO2 in on Tuesday. This lasts me months at a time.

I closed the handle on the Cylinder and went downstairs to get my adjustable. When I returned, I sat down, headache again.

I put the adjustable around the nut and turned, it was less than hand tight.

In fact, the adjustable spun around and hit the wall. Oh dear god, I did not even tighten the nut. The headaches I was experiencing was CO2 levels in the room. It was now 3:45pm. There is no way, I can get my canister refilled until Monday.

I immediately opened the window and fresh air started to fill the room, my headache went away. Also on my list, a CO2 detector for the room. That was pretty scary, and stupid.

My life is never without lessons learned. I did manage to accomplish a few things today:


Cleaned the Atomizer. This requires it being placed in a baggie of bleach and shake it up for 5 minutes. Then placing it into another baggie with water for another 5 minutes. Then, finally, placed into a container with water treatment + water, followed by a sustained rinsing under the tap before re-assembly and installation back into the tank.
Cleaned all the glass and walls of the Aquarium
Siphoned as much debris and will continue to do so, sure looks nice without plants carpeting the substrate. I do not think I will be ready for Corydoras until either December or the New Year

Realizing that I have an insane amount of Buce left even after shipping quite a large portion of it

I will take a picture later on, still have not decided if this is the look I originally intended. Mind you, I need my CO2 going again and let it grow out, but I am thinking more rocks, would make it more spectacular.

Gary


----------



## gjcarew (Dec 26, 2018)

Yikes! Glad you're OK. So the regulator just wasn't tightened on the CGA320 valve?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Correct, I started to thread it, was distracted (which is pretty easy for me) and forgot to finish tightening all the way. It was tight enough to make a connection, but not enough to ensure no CO2 bleed.

Scary. Since I was off work this week, I had no reason to go into the room other than feed the fish and do some checks on the tank health, did not even think about CO2 until the low bubbles on Friday.

Gary


----------



## rzn7z7 (Aug 17, 2013)

Wow...a good story!....I'm sure we could all share a mistake or two we've made in this hobby


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

I have some doosies... some epic fails.. we have all been there. Though that was scary. We forget sometimes what we are working with can harm us. 

The President of the local Aquarium society was poisoned by Corals in his Marine tank.

Gary


----------



## Nebthet78 (Mar 12, 2020)

Stories like your's makes me afraid to try CO2.


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

I was being absent minded (as usual). I also had the room sealed since I was on vacation that week. It was a series of events that led to the final cause. 

It was a great reminder that some of the items we use, can harm us, respect and pay more attention. Now that I have a CO2 detector in the room, I have greater piece of mind. A simple precaution to alert myself the next time.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Today's session, 40 Minutes

Simple cleaning of the tank, changing of the water and restart.

No more CO2 issues. Had the CO2 refilled Monday and I ensured everything was tight and snug. The CO2 detector is plugged in close by the Aquarium. This way I will get a pretty quick warning if anything goes amiss again. Gives me shivers realizing how bad things could have went. Life lesson.

The Eheim 2213 and the Stainless Steel Lily Pipes are awaiting the arrival of the Hydor ETH 200W Inline Heater. Once I get this final piece then I will redo the hardware. Afterwards, a member of the Local Aquarium Society will receive my Eheim 2211 and Lily Pipes (plus all accessories that came with them).

Gauging how the Blyxa is growing, it will not be a tall plant. It seems to stop at 4 - 5", which tells me, more than enough light hits it. The Buce I will continue to keep bundled up in the corner (this will be used on my future rockwork) and each cleaning will give it a good shake.

I call the the pile, Mount Buce (named after Mount Bruce Michigan) 

Also, a change of location. As in current location/house, is in the works.

I live in a large home by myself. I only occupy a small percentage of the actual living space and have been considering moving for quite some time. I have decided that I am going to move into the City ('Burbs of course) and size down a bit. I admit I will miss the views off the Lake, especially during storms but this big old house has always felt "empty".

I never utilized all the space, the current house was a snap purchase for future plans that never worked out.

While I am going to continue to move forth the Aquascape, I am hesitant about adding rockwork which I know I will need to move (Apr 1st 2021 is the target date). So my goal, for now, is to continue with the current look and see how it grows out.

Album today was Blue October's "Foiled". Such a great album.

Gary


----------



## coseal (May 26, 2008)

just curious about you decision to employ a 200w heater on this tank? are you currently heating the tank? what is the target temp for the tank?


love the rasboras! and the tank is looking great!


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Target temp is 76-77, the reason for heater -- one less thing in the tank, more space for Aquascape. As you can see the current heater is pretty darn obvious.

The Blyxa is not going to grow as tall and even with the rock work, there will be no way to conceal it. Therefore, if I have an inline, problem solved.

Thanks. Will be posting some pictures shortly.

Gary


----------



## coseal (May 26, 2008)

sure enough! i see it in the middle back there... i have one of those heaters in a box upstairs but, never put it on the tank. not sure why i never installed it


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Great heater, my Buce grew on it (as you can see) and still works like it was Brand new. Sadly, a bit of an eyesore.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

The Blyxa is starting to grow out quite nicely and getting red tips, which means, more than enough light is hitting it. Going to let it grow out and no more changes until Apr of next year.

The last thing I want to do is put in all the rockwork only to tear it down again. I would rather do it once than twice. 

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Todays session: 34 minutes 

Once again, simple clean of glass inside/outside, change of water and retweak the Aquascape. I remove all the buce from the rocks at the front, really needs to be misplaced there. It will look better when I build my faux rock mound with the Buce attached to that. 

Blyxa is starting to propagate like crazy. I had to throw away two huge mother plants today, literally no room for them right now. 

The grow out is going as planned, I believe my idea having it rocks focused is a great idea. It's just getting to the new place to initiate Phase II.

Todays album was Draconian' s new album (four years in the making), "Under a Godless Veil" that was released on the 30th of October. If you are a Lacuna Coil fan, you will enjoy this band as well.

"Sorrow of Sophia, Sleepwalkers and Claw Marks on the Throne" are favorites on this album.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

30 Minute Session today

I will admit I am losing some steam when it comes to Artificial Island. It is not lack of interest or upkeep but fighting the urge to rescape, knowing that I will have to break it down again that seems to be curtailing any further progress on the tank.

While I am letting the Blyxa grow out, the Buce is starting to spread again my enthusiasm to keep the Aquascape static is starting to wane. The hard part is resisting to forge ahead and worry about the breakdown later. 

Work has been extremely busy and the last few weeks, more and more of time has become dedicated to it. Along with Weekend calls with issues. While I usually field one or two a weekend, the frequency and numbers are increasing with relation to how busy things are becoming. This is supposed to the "Project" time of the year.

Standard water change, glass cleaning and debris clean up. I would love to see a small school of C.habrosus swimming around but I know I have to wait for that as well. 

This weeks album was "The Great Fleet of Echos" by Throes of Dawn. 

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Simple 34 minute water change today. Scraped the glass inside with my "Debit Card" from long ago, cleaned up a few of the rocks and simple general maintenance.

During which, I lost power due to the high winds (more like gusts) moving through my area. Tank is on autopilot, though I am going to get at least one Amano Shrimp for the tank. I believe the task it does the best is something I need considering I only have one Red Cherry Shrimp left. 

Why I cannot keep Red Cherries is a puzzle to me and makes me hesitate about getting an Amano.

NO music, just silence, performed the rest of the maintenance in the dark. 

Gary


----------



## rzn7z7 (Aug 17, 2013)

Crazygar said:


> During which, I lost power due to the high winds (more like gusts) moving through my area.
> Gary



Hope you got your power back...I lost mine yesterday, too, and it may not be back for 3 days....not good!


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

For me, it was a 1 and half hour inconvenience, though I did have to charge my phone via my car, but hey, it was not the end of the world. 

Yeah, I heard that the Detroit area still has a lot of homes without Power. If you can, get a battery operated bubbler for your tank and if need be, wrap you tank in a towel to keep heat in.

Gary


----------



## rzn7z7 (Aug 17, 2013)

Power was restored today after a 2 day outage - temps in my tank got down to the low 60s....good to know our fish and plants can withstand these extremes

I was eyeing a household generator if this stretched into a 3rd day


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Our Fish and plants are more resilient than we think. Good to hear everything made it through ok.

Gary


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

Tank is lookin real nice, keep up the good work! Glad to hear they pulled through despite the cold-front !


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks, that is an old picture though. I have not really posted anything new in a while, I may get around to doing that to show you how much the tank has changed.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

45 minute session today. I noticed that some Green Hair Algae is starting to appear (lack of fast growing plants), so I have removed what I can find and target dosed with Excel on other spots that proved more stubborn.

I suppose I will throw in some Amazon Frogbit for the time to keep things balanced until I can do the rescape and put in the faster growing plants then (Rotala H'ra is still on the queue).

Basic maintenance water change, glass cleaning, algae removal, debris cleanup and restart. Really looking forward to doing this rescape. Will I make the next AGA? I should be able to without too much issue. Just going to take a bit longer to finally rescape things but April 2021 is the target date.

Gary


----------



## Nebthet78 (Mar 12, 2020)

Crazygar said:


> 45 minute session today. I noticed that some Green Hair Algae is starting to appear (lack of fast growing plants), so I have removed what I can find and target dosed with Excel on other spots that proved more stubborn.
> 
> I suppose I will throw in some Amazon Frogbit for the time to keep things balanced until I can do the rescape and put in the faster growing plants then (Rotala H'ra is still on the queue).
> 
> ...


If you have issues controlling the hair algae, might I suggest getting 3-4 amano shrimp rather than spot dosing. They are escape artists, but they are really good at keeping algae down until you can do the rescraping the way you want too.


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks Nebthet78, that is exactly what I am trying to do right now. Problem is, my area, nothing. I was up in London for an appointment and Pets Paradise did not have any either. When I want something it is nowhere to be found (used to it) and when I do not want something, I am literally tripping over it.

Soon as Angelfins gets more stock, I am ordering a few. 

Yes, I know about the Escape Artistry. I had a dog that used to hover to around my big display tank. Could never figure out why. Until one day, I saw an Amano jump out and he quickly ate it. Ahhhhhhhh

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

20 Minute Session Today

Did my usual water change, remove debris, scrub the rocks, clean the glass and refill.

I did add three new additions to the tank yesterday... Amano Shrimp. I am also adjusting my photoperiod to compensate as well. While I do have a bit of an algae problem but it is mainly to lack of faster growing plants. Had I moved forward with the new Aquascape I would have had not much of an issue. Alas, going to make some changes for now, April... things change.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

40 Minute session today. Did the usual, glass cleaning, debris removal and water change/replacement.

The Amanos are starting to make a dent in the little tufts of Algae that appear. Mind you, if I see anything within reach (I have super long Tweezers) I will do a manual removal myself. But overall, things are improving. Though I need to back off on the lighting just a tad to help out.

The Blyxa is on it's way to take over the tank.. yet again.. I promise to put up a picture to show what Artificial Island currently looks like.

Today's album was "Sounds of 80's Glam Rock" playlist on Spotify. Had I had a lighter, that sucker would be out of butane by now. Brings back great memories of the Eighties.

Gary


----------



## mooonmagic (Aug 28, 2016)

I've really enjoyed reading this journal, it's always good to hear how folks deal with the setbacks and emergent scenarios that pop up when you're moving a tank in a new direction. I have to say, I really like the contrast between your buce and blyxa in the new scape. 

Eager to see a picture of your artificial island progress, too.


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

The thousands of tiny bubbles is my CO2 going. TO get the really nice pictures I usually shut this off for about 30-40 minutes and remove the Powerhead. Took this last night. Yes, the Blyxa is, as always, the dominant plant.

Everyone has their setbacks and unexpected series of events. The goal is to keep at it.

Gary


----------



## Nebthet78 (Mar 12, 2020)

Wow is your Blyxa ever growing... I can see that patch in the middle will lift and throw off a bunch of daughters soon. 

What plants, if any are you considering putting in the front? I would almost suggest the AR Mini for the front left, and something like Downoi with the wavy leaves on the front right, then in the back left, something tall and red to sort of move your eye around the whole tank as you look at it. 

I really like watching as it all comes together though.


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Funny enough Nebthet78, I was thinking Downi myself. Once again, I want to try something different. This is what the hobby is all about! Yes, I throw away 3 or 4 plantlets per week, had you lived closer, I could easily fill your tanks within weeks.

Though the scape will not remain the way you see it here. Since I have a spare tank, I have permission to setup an aquarium in advance of my move to the new location. I may, just for kicks, setup and cycle ahead of time so that when moving day arrives, it is simply add fish/shrimp, enjoy. Saves the woes of moving an already established aquarium. Of course that means catching Amano Shrimp and Chili Rasboras amongst a thicket of Blyxa... pros and cons. 

------------------------------------------------------------------

30 Minute session today. Oh how i want to redo the hardscape and start my entry for next years AGA, but I know I will have to tear it down again. 

Today was the usual, water change, glass glass inside/outside, remove debris and bits, throw away the endless daughter plants that my Blyxa sends out on a weekly basis. Once this Pandemic is over and things return to the new normal, plenty of people will be gifted Blyxa.

I did move the powerhead to the back of the tank creating a more circular flow in the tank. This may help reduce the amount of dead spots where algae can get a foothold.

Picture forthcoming tomorrow. Album this week was "Seelie" by Clann. I am not even sure how to describe this band.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Another quick 30 minute session. A major amount of Blyxa had popped up to the surface. When I removed the floaters, I found these were all daughter plants. The amount I threw out had some serious weight to it. I am obviously good with Blyxa.

Did the usual, glass clean inside/outside, water change, rock scrub but I did do some plant cleanup and rearranging. My Buce seems to be going a bit more than I originally thought as well. I am going to have surplus once I am done the rescape in April. 

Have the Amanos (saw Two, not sure if the other hiding or dried up behind the aquarium) so that is also a good thing. I removed the piece of wood. Its function was merely a place for the algae to grow. I removed a few more bits but I am winning the war.

I did take a picture last night showing what happens when plants float up:










Not only the floaters, but this morning you can clearly see which other ones floated up! It was a lot of extra Blyxa... that was thrown in the garbage.

Gary


----------



## Nebthet78 (Mar 12, 2020)

Every time you throw out Blyxa I cry inside!


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

When the weather warms up again, I will send up another care package. Do not worry, I have plenty.

Gary


----------



## Nebthet78 (Mar 12, 2020)

Crazygar said:


> When the weather warms up again, I will send up another care package. Do not worry, I have plenty.
> 
> Gary


 I think I just have a hard time with throwing out plants. I really should get used to it. It's no wonder my tank always looks like a jungle. 

I'm really liking seeing the differences each week with your trimming and what not, and how you shape your design.


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

LOL wanna hear a secret... no trimming. I am just letting it grow out and cleaning up either daughter plants or debris. Other than, the tank is on autopilot (I remove the Buce mounds each week and give it a good cleaning, it is so dense a lot of debris gets stuck in there).

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

An extremely quick session today. I have had the time during the week to do little things ahead of time of maintenance day. So, it was a simple 13 minute session. 

During the week I picked at the last few algae stragglers, cleaned the glass numerous times, manual snail removal (I barely have any left, and it seems most of the ones I remove are tiny) and either replant or removal of Blyxa offshoots.

I did do the usual flush of the Buce Clusters, water change, glass clean (inside/outside), and refill with regular tap water (with Conditioner added).

Seems my H2O source needs to take holidays as well. I plan to pay them a visit during the day on Thursday, unlike most people, I am not on holiday. Though I plan to take a break the second week of January.

Gary


----------



## second (Jan 31, 2005)

Nice looking tank, it can be tough scaping a small tank like that. Good job!


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks, this is not the final look. That will come in April when I resettle for the last time. At that point, I will be in full swing mode again. Stay tuned.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

20 minute session today. As per my holiday mode, I have been picking at the tank all week making my Sunday maintenance session simply a water change. The large clump of Buce on the left side decided to float around during the week. Made it easer to clean it.

I have not seen the Amano Shrimp for a bit so I dropped in an algae water in thirds. Immediately two of them arrived and each snatched a third for themselves, guarding against;

The Rasboras
The other Amano Shrimp

They (The Amano Shrimp) remind me of the Seagulls from Nemo, "MINE!". Surprisingly enough, I still have one Red Cherry Shrimp left. 

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

15 minute session. While last week was the longest year at work ever, I still managed to pick away at things at Artificial Island. Call it a soothing relaxing task amongst the chaos I called work.

I have started to clean up the substrate so that only black sand remains, the orange laterite is pushed back below the surface. I know I keep saying it, but I will eventually produce another picture. No Blyxa removal this week, first time in a long time.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

30 Minute session today. I did not have much time during the week to pick and tweak as I had during the holidays. It is going to be a long year.

Aquarium wise, I removed quite a bit of Blyxa again, cleaned up more areas, gave the Buce its rinse and shake out. Overall, I am really anxious to get the final aquascape started.

During the maintenance session I watched the AGA announce the winners live on the their first WebCast. Holy crap was the competition tight and man, seriously awesome tanks. It feels good just to have participated but I really need to step up my game for this year. Incredible.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Some changes and a 20 minute session...

The small Powerhead is on the way out. I fought with it for 3 hours on Wednesday and decided to use my Emergency HOB instead. Since then, the water has been clearer, the proper flow has returned to my Canister Filter (the Powerhead flow must have been preventing full flow) and algae has almost but disappeared. As I figured early on, my major concern was flow.

Now have proper circular flow in the tank. I understand the HOB is a bit of an eyesore, but man does it do the job. I have retired the Powerhead for now. I know that in April when I start to redo things, the Powerhead and current canister filter is spoken for when I install my new equipment.

Removed a large piece (massive piece actually) of Blyxa from the center that somehow was a daughter plant and grew floating with only one root into the substrate. Such a shame to throw out such nice plants.

I am so looking forward to working on the final scape. This will give me the enthusiasm and drive again.

This weeks album was "Infesissumam" by Ghost B.C. (which was the last band I saw in concert before all this insanity)

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

30 Minute session today. Mainly because it seems everyone decided to text, message, call during the one time where I am actually busy. Never mind that I did nothing all day up until 2pm and not a boo out of anyone. Animals.

Did some clean up of the Buce Cluster on the left side of the tank. It was getting a little unruly and starting to spread into my Blyxa Forest. 2 months, and the hardscape and the tank transitions into the concept I want to explore. 

Other than spending some time cleaning up the Buce cluster, I did my usual water change yada yada yada…

Album this week was "Time Frame" by First State. A little more upbeat music to work with today.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

33 Minute session today, as per my usual, spot checking for algae (or large amounts that would I consider not good), flushing of the Buce Clusters, water change and refill. Nothing really new to report. I have been hearing reports from local hobbyists about mass fish die offs recently, turns out the City has adjusted the make up of the water that arrives out of our taps.

Using only RO/DI water, I have spared myself the angst. I feel bad for them, but I am glad I use non-tap for Artificial Island. When my next big project starts to progress, I plan to make my own water as well. Honestly, the rewards and expense outweigh the risks, which is replacing all your stock. 

Gary


----------



## rzn7z7 (Aug 17, 2013)

Crazygar said:


> Nothing really new to report. I have been hearing reports from local hobbyists about mass fish die offs recently, turns out the City has adjusted the make up of the water that arrives out of our taps.


Wow, that's awful - any idea what the change was to the city water? I'm RO/DI, too, and won't consider going back to tap


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

rzn7z7 said:


> Wow, that's awful - any idea what the change was to the city water? I'm RO/DI, too, and won't consider going back to tap


Not a clue rzn7z7. The losses locally were gut wrenching. From Angelfish to rare Corydoras. Seems all the hobbyists that were using Tap Water had some sort of issue. A few reports say the pH is no longer neutral but 7.4. It is colder here and the City usually alters the makeup to compensate. But this seems pretty drastic this time. 

I feel bad for them, I really do.

Gary


----------



## Nebthet78 (Mar 12, 2020)

Crazygar said:


> Not a clue rzn7z7. The losses locally were gut wrenching. From Angelfish to rare Corydoras. Seems all the hobbyists that were using Tap Water had some sort of issue. A few reports say the pH is no longer neutral but 7.4. It is colder here and the City usually alters the makeup to compensate. But this seems pretty drastic this time.
> 
> I feel bad for them, I really do.
> 
> Gary


For this reason, where I live, I never do a water change in the winter, especially when the water smells like strong chlorination. I always wait and then just do a top up, but use 3 times the amount of dechlorinator. It's one of the reasons why I typically let my planted aquariums grow like crazy, especially this time of year and do trimmings when I have no other choice but to.


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Just glad that i do not rely on tap water as my sole source. From time to time I do use it but only in emergency situations and yes, I dechlor the heck of out if and let it churn and heat for a day before introducing to the tank. 

Sounds like you have a system that works Nebthet78!

Gary


----------



## mourip (Mar 15, 2020)

Crazygar said:


> I have been hearing reports from local hobbyists about mass fish die offs recently, turns out the City has adjusted the make up of the water that arrives out of our taps.


Hi Gary. 

What city is that? I live in Washington DC and periodically our source purges the city pipes by cranking up the chloramine. It is so strong that I can tell when they do it by just turning on the tap or walking into the bathroom. I always use a generous amount of Prime for my 75g tank water changes.

Thanks.


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Windsor, Ontario across from Detroit (literally one mile). Yes, the sniff test is usually the best indicator as we have the same thing happen here during extremely cold/hot snaps (we almost share similar weather @mourip).

I found that when I originally started the tank (Office Space found here in journaling section) I was getting bloom after bloom with algae. Tap water was a major contributor this is why I switched.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

15 minute endeavor. As usual, with no plants to trim, just a simple matter of spot cleaning and water change things go past rather rapid. I will say, I am really looking forward to April. I cannot wait to start this Aquascape idea and get it show ready for September. 

My interest has started to increase over the past week with a few more ideas on how to achieve the look I am aiming for, one new plant slated for the scape, Downoi. One plant I have been wanting to try for a long time.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

40 Minute Session today

I started trimming back some of the Blyxa and Buce that are now competing for space in the tank. Seems I have a lot more than I originally thought. First time I have trimmed them since I first planted the Blyxa in the "holding pattern" as I refer to it.

Most of my Aquascaping materials are now packed away and labeled, awaiting the move to the new location.

Since the introduction of the Amano Shrimp (still only two left) into the tank. no more surprise Chili Rasbora in the tank. No surprise there. Population control and I have noticed them working their way through anything they can find to eat. They truly are greedy inverts.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

45 minute session! It has been a long time since I spent that much time with the tank. It felt good. I did a massive cleaning up of the Blyxa and Buce. I have formulated a game plan on how to move the tank without upsetting the balance. Going to require a bit of manpower, but I have that readily available.

I have noticed that the algae has spiked again, which also coincides with the more light since we are approaching Spring again. In the new location, I may find a corner that is "perma-dark" or at least at place where the light cannot affect the tank too much as it is currently.

I am also going to get some fast growing plants for the time being to help soak up those extra nutrients, and after today's trim it is going to need it. I know that my local Petsmart has Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosenvirg' (aka Sunset Hygro) so might get a few stems just to help with nutrient uptake.

On my list after the move is a whole bunch of things, I spent the time cleaning up the detritus from the water column and planning my moves. It was rather therapeutic actually.

I will post a picture tomorrow and the album this week was my "Release Radar" on Spotify.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

30 minute session today.

Added some Hygrophila corymbosa 'Kompackt' (Compact) to the far back left corner (Saturday afternoon) to help with Nutrient uptake. It also seems a few floating pieces of Lemma minor (Duckweed) arrived with the plants as well.

I may leave them in for the time being to help with nutrient absorption.

My usual maintenance which always seem to include removal of daughter plants from the endless supply of Blyxa.

Albums this week were "20 Minutes" CD Single (with 20 Minutes (which is 20 minutes now) and Leaves Extended Mix) by Carbon Based Lifeforms and three songs off All India Radio's, "Vega" album.

Vega has three songs there I am currently hooked on, Monsters, Holding and Anja's Eternal Light.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

A very quick 10 minute change today. I simply cleaned the glass, changed the water, picked at a few bits of algae, refilled and started everything back up again. I have an appointment this afternoon so I more detailed approach will be conducted during the week.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Another quick water change. Getting a few things prepped and ready for the big move. I have a lot of work to bring this tank back into life but I have no doubt in my mind that I will. 

First is to move the tank to its new location. I have a spot where it will not receive and direct (some indirect) sunlight and may offer a bit of respite in my war against removing the last few pieces of stubborn algae.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

A 40 minute session. I did a major removal and prune of the Blyxa, which seems to grow like a weed in the tank. Once again, a good amount of nice plants in the trash, but with the recent algae issues, I would rather throw it out than possibly infect someone else's tank. Better being safe than sorry.

The fish are puzzled, they lost their jungle of planted, semi-floating and floating Blyxa to weave in and out of and lay eggs (which they never seem to stop doing, which in turn feeds the Amano Shrimp) in.

The Hygrophila "Kompackt" is doing well and serves as a good background plant. It is dramatically larger than the original purchase size and may have a future use for it in either this tank or my bigger tank project.... ohh... I know...

Next week is a good trimming and weeding of the Buce. It's time to cut down the bunch to a smaller, more manageable size. 

I also have started dosing Flourish Excel again, this seems to help with those little bits of stubborn algae. I usually target dose areas where I deem needs more attention than others and as it dies, the Amanos happily eat it.

Yes, I will eventually put more pictures up, but the tank is in a bit of a sad state, so for now, just text. 

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

32 Minute session today. Did some cleaning of the Buce (no pruning just a good rinse down), replanting of yet more floating, semi-floating Blyxa and continue to pick away at the stubborn little bits of algae that I can find.

Excel is surely helping with the issues and the Amanos are busy munching away at all the dying pieces. During the week, I start dose areas where I can see and Saturday receives no Excel what so ever. Soon I will be able to dose Tue/Thu/Sat like I used to.

I believe I should have never stopped, but I also have reduced the plant mass along with fast growers, something I plan to correct.

Hygro is doing well and next week, I start cutting and replanting. Definitely a nice plant for the tank, but really itching to start working on the Aquascape for this years AGA Aquascaping Contest. Album this session was "This is Kyle Preston" on Spotify.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

40 minute session today. I concentrated most of my efforts on the Buce. Within the interior of the mass, was a giant ball of algae. So I spent at least 20 minutes with a bucket of tank water, scissors, tweezers and some serious rinsing to clean it up all up. Looks really nice again and I was surprised at how large that ball of algae was. Compressed, in my hand, it was a size of quarter. I found the source.

I will target dose Excel to the mass all this week to ensure any remaining pieces (which there will be) gets zapped and move onto the slow rebuild of the tank. I have the rocks to scrub from sitting a long time in a plastic bag. The Aquascape will start in earnest in about 3 weeks time.

This weeks album was "Code Eternity" by Asura. 

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

38 minute session today. Just a simple clean, water change and refill along with getting things prepped for the big Aquascape redo in the following weeks. Looking forward to it.

I had a replant most of my Blyxa during the week, which would have added at least one hour onto today's schedule. I thought the Blyxa was firmly rooted but a few have already started to pop daughter plants off which causes the mother plant to uproot. What a busy plant Blyxa is.

Looking forward to adding and tweaking the rockwork for a more dramatic look. Should be more show quality this time around, and yes, Downi along with something that is fast growing (Hygro 'Kompact" is great) to balance out the Hygro (which I plan to reuse if possible).

Album this week was "Automatic for the People" by R.E.M. I have been humming "Monty Got a Raw Deal" all week, time to shake the earworm.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Tank is in its new location, 90% of the Blyxa (not surprised at all) decided to float up. During the week I will start with minor tweaks. For now, I have lots to do in the new place.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

30 minute session today. Cleaning, water change, replanting of Blyxa (not as much but still a few popping up) and restart. I am getting my other Eheim ready for operation. The media, junky water are all going into the new one and the old one is being donated to a member of the local society.

This means, I will have more flow than I know what to do with and the HOB will be retired as the output on the Stainless Stain output is a "jet" nozzle. I have a small "layout" in the basement of how I want to arrange the rocks for the new look.

I will be tackling this soon as the AGA is fast approaching.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Just a quick cleaning today. 24 minutes total. Since the move and new location, algae has further taken a hit from being out of direct sunlight.

I am going to starting changing things during the week. First change is the Filtration. I have the new Eheim unpackaged (and cardboard removed) and the new stainless steel output/input ready to go. Need to do some measuring before I cut the tube but my goal is to change this at least during the week.

Using all the media from the old one and when I donate it, will provide the unopened packages of media to its new owner. I need that bio!

Once the filtration is up and going, I can remove the HOB and start concentrating on changing things around. I had to do my rock layout as I feared I was creating dead spots. Either way, the inhabitants of the Artificial Island are heading for a few weeks of disruptions while I retool a running tank.

The end result will be worth it. I am ensuring fast growers.

I also starting to research my final bigger tank project. I am going to maintain two display tanks only (the bigger one slated for the living room). Now that I have a basement, in time, I may design a small fishroom to breed Otocinclus cocama to provide not only myself with these fish but the local area. Honestly, looking forward to this project, but still well down the road. Still nice to muse about.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Doing everything around the new Condo today. Had another week of completing Reno projects. It is a rather large place, but I am planning to shift the H.polysperma to the center and place the Blyxa around it. I may though, after some soul searching, replace the Blyxa entirely with Pogostemon Helferi (also known as Downoi) as I have always wanted to give this a whirl.

I need to stop by my LFS and pick up some Flourish Excel as I ran out and shortly I will be ordering another bottle of Thrive+ as mine is starting to run out.

While I am on the subject, the final project will proudly have a good spot in my living room. Flooring should be done shortly which leaves room for my next phase of the reno which is all new furniture + 1 large aquarium. I really like the Waterbox ones..

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

The Plan - July 12, 2021

I recently moved to a new Condo and have been putting in a lot of work into the place. Painting, new sheetrock, electrical and turning the place into a smart home. All this requires time, and a lot of it

Yes, I have been upkeeping, maintaining Artificial Island but not doing anything spectacular with it or frequent Journal entries. The opening for the AGA approached faster than I expected, so I am bowing out of the contest this year due to simply lack of planning, foresight and all honesty, time.

Yesterday I noticed that algae is starting to creep back in and the flow of the Eheim is well, poor (actually it was minimal). I spent a good 2 hours working on the tank yesterday, which included a total breakdown of the Eheim (the 2211) and during which I had an epiphany; I have a spare Fluval Tank. Why not clean it up, prep it for replacing the current one I am using for Artificial Island? What a great idea.

This will allow me to work on the hardscape and tweak things without feeling rushed or pressured to complete too fast (we all know that fast in this hobby is certain doom) and finally design the hardscape I originally envisioned for the current running tank.

Why not the current one? While it is totally possible to work on an existing tank, for my own reasons I would prefer to take my time and do many tweaks and positioning before finalizing my layout. This would be a disruptive process for not only the fish but for myself. This way, once I am happy and satisfied with the final layout, I can start the transfer of water, plants and fish.

Not only that I can perform maintenance on the light (a small dusting and cleaning), and get the bigger Eheim assembled and the 2211 + Lily Pipes to an Aquarium Society member that has been patiently waiting for (COVID threw things into disarray) quite some time now.

Step 1

I need to clean up and prep the spare tank for operation. Once that is done...

Step 2

Substrate Layer. The usual Peat, Laterite and Fluval Black Sand (going to borrow some active substrate from the current tank to help with the seeding at startup)

Step 3

Hardscape. Figure out the rockwork. I plan to employ a few tricks.

Step 4

The Branchy wood. Something that will fit the tank and not hinder maintenance.

Step 5

Tweak until complete. Adjust, readjust until "just right".

Step 6

Decide what plants. I am wanting some Downii this time. I have been itching to try this for a long time. Still need some fast growing plants but I wish to branch out to newer ones.

Step 7

Which Dwarf Cory? This is the exciting part. I miss having Corydoras. Still sticking with the Chili Rasboras, no deaths and possible one new addition. I am down to 1 Amano Shrimp hence the new Chili Rasbora.

Step 8

Move and restart. This will be the challenging and difficult part.

I will attempt to keep more time sensitive journal entries just with so much going on in my life.

Gary


----------

